# why?



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

do people post "how is ____________ right now?"

or "anyone catching ___________ lately?"

in the REPORT section...

just wondering, maybe im being too anal


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

for the same reason people ask questions they already now the answer to.


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

Why do people post things like below in the fishing reports section? 



plgorman said:


> do people post "how is ____________ right now?"
> 
> or "anyone catching ___________ lately?"
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

plgorman said:


> just wondering, maybe im being too anal


yeah, maybe so. :smile:


----------



## Cferg (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe they are looking for a "report."


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

To any and all fishermen/women, there will always be newbies joining this site. Please give them a break and ask the questions that you need to in order to get enough info to help them out. We were all newbies at one time....member?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

right on


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

CajunBob said:


> To any and all fishermen/women, there will always be newbies joining this site. Please give them a break and ask the questions that you need to in order to get enough info to help them out. We were all newbies at one time....member?


I try and help when and where I can.......well usually


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Some people aren't situated as close to the salt as we are. Investing a lot just in gas,motel/hotels so they somewhat depend on the ones closer to the coast for reports,beach conditions(2 wheel/4wheel),trout been in the surf,have the Bull reds moved into the surf, reds been on the middle of Sabine,hows the jetties been,etc.etc.etc. Might help w/decisons on when to come down and where to fish.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

That remark almost deserve a red for being naive and rude! This site is for wach other to learn and listen to for convenience of a group conversation. There is no such thing as a silly question. the point is if you do not know ask!!!


----------



## redfish23 (Jul 23, 2005)

How is X-mas right now?
Anyone catching anything there?


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

BU said:


> Some people aren't situated as close to the salt as we are. Investing a lot just in gas,motel/hotels so they somewhat depend on the ones closer to the coast for reports,beach conditions(2 wheel/4wheel),trout been in the surf,have the Bull reds moved into the surf, reds been on the middle of Sabine,hows the jetties been,etc.etc.etc. Might help w/decisons on when to come down and where to fish.


Amen, brother. I only live an hour away and it makes a big difference these days.... I know: the worst day fishing is better than the best day working yadda yadda yadda..... but still, a wasted trip is expensive. If I should not go fishing Thursday and should go Friday, I'd rather not drive to the coast Thursday to find out!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

and your "why" question does not belong in the fising report forum!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I would like to report that we caught a lot of fish today on an otherwise slow day.

Thanks to Cap'n RC.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It would be greatly appreciated by me personally if all questions were asked in the general fishing section(s). Some days, I have the time to move them there, when they show up here, and other days, I only have time to run through here and delete them. I try to move them when it's obvious that the question is coming from a newer member or one with a low post count. Most days, I really don't have that much time to spend and just delete them in an effort to keep things here as stated "reports only". Normally, that means you went somewhere fishing and are reporting whatever part of that you feel comfortable with. I am the one that usually rides herd on this particular forum, so like I said, it would be personally appreciated if everyone could follow the guidelines.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

cuz sum uv us cant reed an rite to will.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

"Why ask why?"


----------



## mark9199 (Nov 16, 2007)

Asking for a report in the report forum... What are they thinking?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

whoa whoa I was kidding fellas settle down now jeez

at least mont hears me lol


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

How was the fishing in the surf by Surfside yesterday?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

ok heres an idea...make this the official thread for 'report requests' how about that one


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

plgorman said:


> ok heres an idea...make this the official thread for 'report requests' how about that one


"Why" ... ? Sorry ... couldn't resist ...


----------



## backfx (Feb 20, 2006)

What gets me is the reports on --I went fishing caught over sand /grass/shell or whatever but with no clue as to what bay system. I don't want any exact place just what bay. Then it makes more since as to the structure and what the fish were caught on. Other wise it is just bragging.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Since when did the fishing reports section of this site become the site where A-holes report to????
I am new to this site but not to fishing. I have never ran into any fellow angler that is not eager to share whatever info he has in his coconut, short honeyholes, with newbies. Anglers usually share information as a way to look smarter than they are, to brag, or sometimes to impress the ladies.
In the case of 99% of us here, sharing information is simply for the simple pleasure of talking/thinking about fishing when we can not be actually on the water agaged in it.
So any questions that involve fishing reports that are deleted, are in fact denying many of us an opportunity to engage our minds in the very activity we seek this site.

WOW I just impressed myslef on this one. LOL


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

easy there big'un, I wasnt trying to be an 'a-hole'. This thread was a product of a slow afternoon in the office and the need for some excitement...looks like it worked at least for SOMEone...lol...if there is a question involving a fishing report...post it in the thread for that report...if you have a QUESTION (as in...not a REPORT...) the proper section is the G.F.D. section...but its all good no sense in getting butt-hurt about it...good day fellas and sorry if I upset anyone...its all in good fun



FLATSDADDY said:


> Since when did the fishing reports section of this site become the site where A-holes report to????
> I am new to this site but not to fishing. I have never ran into any fellow angler that is not eager to share whatever info he has in his coconut, short honeyholes, with newbies. Anglers usually share information as a way to look smarter than they are, to brag, or sometimes to impress the ladies.
> In the case of 99% of us here, sharing information is simply for the simple pleasure of talking/thinking about fishing when we can not be actually on the water agaged in it.
> So any questions that involve fishing reports that are deleted, are in fact denying many of us an opportunity to engage our minds in the very activity we seek this site.
> ...


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

This thread was a surprisingly successful troll.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

exactly.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

backfx said:


> What gets me is the reports on --I went fishing caught over sand /grass/shell or whatever but with no clue as to what bay system. I don't want any exact place just what bay. Then it makes more since as to the structure and what the fish were caught on. Other wise it is just bragging.


That's your homework for this weekend!! Go fishing, hopefully catch a few, and give us "reel report". Here's a hint: You have to click on the "New Thread" in the "Fishing Reports" forum to get it started.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, plgorman, how was the fishin' at Surfside?

Flatsdaddy, right on!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Drink bud dry.


dennis_99 said:


> "Why ask why?"


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Drink Bud Dry. What ever happen with all those "dry" beers. That was all the rage for a while.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

you just did it , where is the report ..lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Mont has told us once this forum is for reports! I think he's been going easy on you guys. I enjoy reading reports and looking at fish!

Don't make him shut it down. please.

Sticky: this forum is for providing fishing reports only


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay, Melon, so, that was your report?
QUOTE:

Mont has told us once this forum is for reports! I think he's been going easy on you guys. I enjoy reading reports and looking at fish!

Don't make him shut it down. please.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nope that was not a report.






















Your troll was a sucessfull one. You managed to make me bite. I should of never even replied.

BTW Thanks for the lesson. I must be slipping!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

You have taken up space!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Melon, lol. Don't worry about me making you bite. I make it a habit of making fish with more intelligence than you posess bite. LOL.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Melon .... I make it a habit of making fish with more intelligence than you *posess* bite. LOL.


maybe you shouldn't be talking about other people's intelligence when you can't even spell "possess."


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Oops........LOL! and to imagine being corrected by a tea-sip on top of it. I guess my spell check didn't catch it, huh?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone got any butter?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What is a "Tea Sip" ?


Never mind.......I Googled it!


----------

